# Selling my Ariens 32 professional



## Stokelyjones (Oct 12, 2018)

So this is my third time using this beast. I just bought it two months ago and used it three times. I live in central Maine. What is a reasonable asking price? I'm not a fan for a bunch of reasons, gravel drive way, I'm 6"5 with a bad back. Works great, not for me.


----------



## BostonFJ40 (Feb 4, 2015)

Stokelyjones said:


> So this is my third time using this beast. I just bought it two months ago and used it three times. I live in central Maine. What is a reasonable asking price? I'm not a fan for a bunch of reasons, gravel drive way, I'm 6"5 with a bad back. Works great, not for me.


I've seen them for as low as $2K but those look to be fire sales. I'd think if it's still in new condition and the gravel hasn't eaten away the paint, you could ask $2,500. Wait for the panic buying that a pending storm brings on.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

32 inch and up machines can really beat you up


----------



## Cold1 (Dec 20, 2017)

cranman said:


> 32 inch and up machines can really beat you up


Yep, my father had a prehistoric 33 inch MTD - no fun at all..... 28" is a much more manageable size, IMO.


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

Gees, I had a 32'' Bolens with a 12HP Tecumseh for well over 30 years.........with a lot of repairs and mantenance. But hard on the operator???? NO! It had features rarely found in other machines of that era such as electric start, hand warmers, wheel differential...turning was a snap and of course it was delivered with a great cab to keep the snow off me. I have replicated that cab with a purchase for my Ariens 28 Pro.

So I know from personal experience, a well built machine with easy turning is a piece of cake to operate!


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

my 335 lb ariens 1332le with cab and weight kit prolly 350 lbs was a bear to turn with it locked in posi not fun iam 6'3 245 lbs plenty strong

i used it with it not locked in posi
no steering 32 and 36 are for young kids and long straight runs
i sold it


----------



## Stokelyjones (Oct 12, 2018)

1132le said:


> my 335 lb ariens 1332le with cab and weight kit prolly 350 lbs was a bear to turn with it locked in posi not fun iam 6'3 245 lbs plenty strong
> 
> i used it with it not locked in posi
> no steering 32 and 36 are for young kids and long straight runs
> i sold it


I'm 225 lbs, I've just abused my body over the years. I've been using a scoop shovel until this year. I thought a snowblower would work. My L3, L4, L5 are shot. Every **** time the skids catch the auto turn engages and it tweeks my spine. I'm guessing the 2500 would have been better spent on my insurance deductible for spinal surgery. Anyway, I love the machine and have no complaints about it. I just didn't realize how bad off I am. I think I'm going to list it for 2200.00


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear that. As was said, a 24" machine with a differential (not AutoTurn), or triggers steering, might be a better fit? 

The older Ariens (pre AutoTurn) were often available with a true differential, they just went where you aimed them, they didn't try to take action on their own. The diff could be locked for added traction, though that made them quite a bit tougher to turn.


----------



## Stokelyjones (Oct 12, 2018)

RedOctobyr said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. As was said, a 24" machine with a differential (not AutoTurn), or triggers steering, might be a better fit?
> 
> The older Ariens (pre AutoTurn) were often available with a true differential, they just went where you aimed them, they didn't try to take action on their own. The diff could be locked for added traction, though that made them quite a bit tougher to turn.


that actually sounds more preferable. Handling it is not the issue. Its the sudden unprepared battles that are tough to endure.


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

Stokelyjones said:


> I'm 225 lbs, I've just abused my body over the years. I've been using a scoop shovel until this year. I thought a snowblower would work. My L3, L4, L5 are shot. Every **** time the skids catch the auto turn engages and it tweeks my spine. I'm guessing the 2500 would have been better spent on my insurance deductible for spinal surgery. Anyway, I love the machine and have no complaints about it. I just didn't realize how bad off I am. I think I'm going to list it for 2200.00


t11 to l5 for me along with c 3 to c 6 , i agree it's not fun trying to be young again with a bad spine , i have a 28 inch with p/s till not fun when the machine fails to have enough room to turn and needs to be muscled around,


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

What is the model number, does it have EFI, Hydro , 12v start. Any accessories, weights, chains, cab, etc. This information is important in determining price. It is important to note that the warranty isn't transferable, thus a potential buyer would buy new if there isn't much of price difference. Attached is a photo of new Pro"s with prices.


----------



## CVNY (Nov 26, 2018)

A tracked blower with fingertip steering is a lot easier on the back than wheeled blowers.


----------



## Steve70 (Nov 12, 2018)

Although it performed excellently for 28 years, my ST1236 was a beast to bull around. I'm over 6" 1", 200 pounds, have back issues too, and at 66 decided to back down to a 28 inch. The less cut is obvious. It takes a little more time, but was completely expected. it was the way to go for me. ..Plus we only stay here until early January now. 

Another reason seldom mentioned, but applies where we live is: We have zero southern exposure on our driveway meaning car tracks will build up from basically the 1st time out over a snowy driveway. The larger the cut, the more of a ridge you make from the high side (car / truck tracks build up) to the low side.


----------



## BostonFJ40 (Feb 4, 2015)

As a fit 46 yr old, you guys are making me regret my recent 1332 purchase. Should I sell it and look for a tracked 28' Honda or hit the gym 3X a week?


----------



## Steve70 (Nov 12, 2018)

BostonFJ40 said:


> As a fit 46 yr old, you guys are making me regret my recent 1332 purchase. Should I sell it and look for a tracked 28' Honda or hit the gym 3X a week?


You'll be fine 🙂 Stick with the 1332. The 28 is underpowered for heavy snow country IMHO. 

I work out 6 days a week... Just didn't want to bull the old 1236 around anymore. New toys are a good thing!


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

My Bolens 824 is 295 lbs with a solid axle, and my upper body definitely feels it after a big snowstorm.

Meanwhile, I've had a couple of Murray-made 29" Craftsman snowblowers that feel like toys in comparison.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

BostonFJ40 said:


> As a fit 46 yr old, you guys are making me regret my recent 1332 purchase. Should I sell it and look for a tracked 28' Honda or hit the gym 3X a week?


If your only a kid of 46, and still fit, keep it for about 15 years, then get rid of it. 

60ish seems to be the age when a lot of us start noticing body parts giving trouble or just plain falling off at the worst possible moments.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

If it's an HSS, the triggers should make it easier to handle. And if it's an HS, with no triggers, then I'll do you a favor and trade you a 10hp 24" Ariens with a differential


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

db130 said:


> My Bolens 824 is 295 lbs with a solid axle, and my upper body definitely feels it after a big snowstorm.
> 
> Meanwhile, I've had a couple of Murray-made 29" Craftsman snowblowers that feel like toys in comparison.


If your machine had a differential instead of a solid axle, a young kid could use it without any trouble what so ever


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

BostonFJ40 said:


> As a fit 46 yr old, you guys are making me regret my recent 1332 purchase. Should I sell it and look for a tracked 28' Honda or hit the gym 3X a week?


No harm in hitting the gym either way.  

The HS1332 can be a chore to manuever, but the HSS1332 is a breeze to operate. Unmatched Maneuverability.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

May be its just me but any blower bigger than 28" wide cut with wheels is a chore to use, you are spending a lot of time making sure the bucket stays put and doesnt ride up the snow, they work fine if you are working with unmolested snowfall but if you have to clear snow thats been plowed into a corner etc then good luck to your forearms. 



See if you can trade in your machine for a 28" hydro rapidtrack, if you have gravel driveway then I would not suggest the Honda as the sheet metal used is thinner than that used for the Ariens, the gravel driveway will chew through the bucket over time.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

I bought a pro 32 last year under similar conditions. 

https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/#/topics/138049?page=1


----------



## kemlyn (Oct 16, 2018)

*1332 pro*







I bought my 1332 Pro in 2001 and it's been a great machine super easy to handle just don't lock the difs. I'm 62 and my driveway parks 30 cars.


----------



## IDEngineer (Oct 16, 2018)

Very interesting thread! We just bought a brand new Pro32 to replace a 20+ year old 30 inch MTD that has served us well. Gravel driveway and parking area, etc. sounds like a carbon copy of your situation. I'm finding this machine works fine. My only "complaint" is that its drive torque is so strong it wants to wheelie every time I engage its drive clutch. The way I'm addressing that is to start a few inches farther back, so that it's settled back down before it bites the snow again.


I'm finding the AutoTurn works pretty darned well - actually better than I expected. I would have purchased it without AutoTurn if that were available (I'm not a fan of too many bells and whistles), but alas. However, the trick I've learned for using AutoTurn is to PULL on the _*inside*_ handlebar rather than PUSH on the _*outside*_ handlebar like every other machine seems to want. Once I discovered this, it took some mental retraining but now it's second nature and the thing turns with almost zero effort.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

IDEngineer said:


> VMy only "complaint" is that its drive torque is so strong it wants to wheelie every time I engage its drive clutch. The way I'm addressing that is to start a few inches farther back, so that it's settled back down before it bites the snow again.


You could also try adding some weight to the bucket, if it also wants to ride up while blowing snow. To help reduce the "jump" when starting, I'll either engage the handle quite slowly, or sometimes I'll start out in 1st gear, and then shift up while moving. This way the initial jerk is based on a slow speed-selection. 

With regards to shifting while moving, my Ariens manual says "IMPORTANT: DO NOT change motion from forward to reverse with clutch engaged. Forward speed can be changed without declutching." I only change from slower speeds to faster ones while already moving , since that's the way the gear lever wants to move (it's trying to move out towards the edge of the friction disk). That only needs light pressure on the lever.


----------



## bkwudz (Jan 14, 2013)

I was using my old Ariens 1032 for years, but it was a workout every time. The new Pro 28 i got a few years ago was much easier to use. I found it pretty smooth to operate as well. Only reason i upgraded to the 28 rapidtrak was because i wanted the Hydro transmission. I used one and really liked the way the hydro worked.


----------



## IDEngineer (Oct 16, 2018)

RedOctobyr said:


> To help reduce the "jump" when starting, I'll either engage the handle quite slowly, or sometimes I'll start out in 1st gear, and then shift up while moving.


 Starting in a lower gear INCREASES the wheelie factor because the engine then has better torque advantage. Just like pulling a wheelie on a bicycle... it's way easier in a lower gear.


I've also tried easing into the clutch, but this machine is brand new and has a factory-fresh friction system so the clutch has a very definite engagement point. I have yet to ease it enough to avoid the wheelie.


To be fair, though, we haven't had any of our usual 6-12 inch dumps yet. Once we get some serious snow we'll see what this machine does in its natural environment.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Have you tried starting in 1st gear, vs maybe 4th? Yes, 1st gear has more torque. But, at least on my machine, it seems to be the abrupt change to the new speed that makes the machine want to tip back, and that speed also makes it more likely that the user pulls on the handles a bit. Going to 4th, you have less torque, but the engine's not going to bog down in either case (another way of saying you have plenty of torque in either case), so I expect you're going to have more acceleration, since you're quickly going to be at the new speed, regardless of whether that's 1st, or 4th. 

My machine is approaching 20 years old, though, so it's probably much less grabby than yours. 

Adding some weight to the bucket is at least one way to help keep the nose down. If you have any inclines, I find the added weight also helps keep the front down when I'm going up our angled driveway.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

RedOctobyr said:


> Have you tried starting in 1st gear, vs maybe 4th? Yes, 1st gear has more torque. But, at least on my machine, it seems to be the abrupt change to the new speed that makes the machine want to tip back, and that speed also makes it more likely that the user pulls on the handles a bit. Going to 4th, you have less torque, but the engine's not going to bog down in either case (another way of saying you have plenty of torque in either case), so I expect you're going to have more acceleration, since you're quickly going to be at the new speed, regardless of whether that's 1st, or 4th.
> 
> My machine is approaching 20 years old, though, so it's probably much less grabby than yours.
> 
> Adding some weight to the bucket is at least one way to help keep the nose down. If you have any inclines, I find the added weight also helps keep the front down when I'm going up our angled driveway.



My st1024 doestn grab as hard or quick as the new blower
older you can almost slip it like a clutch can't do that with the newer design


----------



## Stokelyjones (Oct 12, 2018)

Soooo.... a few things have changed since the day i was ready to sell my brand new snow blower for half price. The ground froze and I put Armor Skids on it. It has made a world of difference and I'm looking forward to Sundays snowpockalipse. However my back has not gotten better but my zeal to use it and REALLY use it helps off set the pain.😁


----------



## bkwudz (Jan 14, 2013)

Should come in handy, your going to get hammered


----------



## BostonFJ40 (Feb 4, 2015)

I just did ArmorSkids and I can’t wait to try them this weekend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

